Ask HN: What are some good YouTube channels for developers - elkali
======
darkpuma
Code Bullet is entertaining and probably the accessible to the general public
that I've seen.

Strange Loop has a page with a four year backlog of talks, many of which are
pretty good.

------
benawad
If you interested in Typescript, GraphQL, or React.js you might like my
channel
[https://www.youtube.com/c/benawad97](https://www.youtube.com/c/benawad97)

